# Lake Conroe Paddle Boat Scuttled



## Bitmess (Apr 27, 2010)

I read somewhere that a large paddle boat was scuttled in Lake Conroe to provide habitat. Does anyone know where it was scuttled?


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

IF thats true AWESOME!!! I hope they give the coordinates away to anyone who wants them so I dont have to be so sneaky when I drop brush:biggrin:

From the things I have heard the lake home owners association have done I doubt they would have allowed it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Urban myth?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to know what publication you read that in.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

n30222444 - w 95375721, shh.. recently seen boat fulls of fish there


----------



## Bitmess (Apr 27, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> I would like to know what publication you read that in.


I saw it online. I think it was the Conroe Courier. I can't find a reference to it now.
The article said there was 30' clearance above the boat the boat looked to be about 20' tall, so I figured it was on the south end someplace.


----------



## Bitmess (Apr 27, 2010)

fin&feather said:


> n30222444 - w 95375721, shh.. recently seen boat fulls of fish there


Ummm, close!
:spam:


----------



## lovntexas (Apr 1, 2009)

Bitmess,

Get me decent coordinates and I'll confirm it for you with sideimaging next time I'm out!!


----------

